# Tips on pricing and selling hives



## exchangebees (Oct 14, 2017)

Most beekeepers price their bees according to the area that they're in and how much supply locally is available. Also depending on what time of the year you're selling the bees. In spring bees are usually at the lowest price all year, increasing in price up to the start of almond pollination. You can look on craigslist or facebook groups for beekeepers local to you to check out what prices they have and price accordingly. What city/state are your bees located in? I can help you price your bees according to what beekeepers around you are selling for. If you have anymore questions feel free to contact me anytime at (916) 708-3488 Greg


----------

